
"Don't be a duck" and other good advice to grow your business - kevinxray
http://www.collaborati.org/kevins/weblog/16.html
======
mauricecheeks
"A duck can swim, walk and fly. But an eagle flies faster and more skillfully,
fish are better swimmers and just about anything on legs can outrun a duck."
In other words, ducks can do a lot of things but they are not experts in any
of them. So, in your business, don't be a duck! "

Great analogy! I've gotten similar advice from a number of people. Must be
worth something :-)

